# Hab mir einen kleinen Teich gebaut!



## Franz_16 (31. März 2003)

Hi ! 
hab mir heute mal nen kleinen Teich gebaut! hier gleich mal das erste Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zur Zeit wird unser Dorfbach renaturiert an der Stelle wo wir den Teich ausgeschoben haben war früher schon mal einer.. doch seitdem alles verrohrt wurde lag das Ding trocken! Jetzt haben wir den "offenen" Bach angezapft und können so dort einen kleinen Forellenteich einrichten (natürlich alles mit Genehmigung ) 

Wenn der Teich mal in seiner Blüte ist gibts neue Bilderlein!


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2003)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg,
was soll den drin schwimmen?


----------



## Borgon (31. März 2003)

Hallo Franz#h Hauptsache werden die Forellen nicht so gross,sonst können sie sich nicht mehr drehen


----------



## Franz_16 (31. März 2003)

Ich werde mal 20 Forellen einsetzen und den Rest bringt der Bach  der Teich soll sich finanziell nicht lohnen..... ist halt einfach nur ein schönes Fleckchen wo ich auch mal ein bisschen ausspannen kann!


----------



## hkroiss (31. März 2003)

Hi Franz, ist ja wirklich toll.
Welche Ausmaße hat denn dieser Teich?
Meine beiden Teiche sind bei weitem nicht so groß und ich züchte hier Forellen und Saiblinge.
Dafür hab' ich richtiges Quellwasser (max. 12 - 15 Grad; auch im Sommer).

Grüße und viel Spaß.
Harald


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2003)

@hkroiss

genau kann ich es dir gar nicht sagen aber ich schätze mal so 25x15m 

und an der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca. 1,40 tief! 

Die Quelle vom Bach ist ca. 2km entfernt! 

Heute haben wir aufgemacht und lassen ihn Fluten... einen schönen Steg haben wir auch schon angelegt.. wird bestimmt toll! 

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab mach ich ein kleines Video mit der Digi dann könnt ihr euch es noch besser vorstellen


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2003)

Ist ja gar nicht so klein dein Teich. Viel Freude und spass damit bei uns im Raume Linz blechst fürn solchen länge mal breite. Ich hätte heuer einen bekommen 30 mal 10m kostet 2000€ im jahr war mir zu teuer.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (8. April 2003)

Hi Franz!
Schönen Teich hast du da.
Aber ist 1.4m nicht ein bisschen flach?? Ich hätte den glaub ich schon auf mindestens 2 - 2.5m tiefe gegraben, sonst wird der im Sommer zu warm und friert im Winter durch.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2003)

@Der Fischer

 1,40 ist fast schon zu tief... Grundwasser und so

und zu warm wird der bestimmt nicht da fließt ja ständig frisches Wasser rein (aus dem Bach) Mein Onkel hat erzählt dass er früher mal Karpfen da drin hatte und die waren über 10 Jahre da drin und hatten nach 10 Jahren 4 Pfund  wenn du dir die Umgebung etwas ansiehst stellst du fest dass da einige Bäume sind d.h. recht wenig Sonne wegen Schatten! 

und im Winter kann er ja ruhig zufrieren wird ja im Herbst abgefischt....(und vielleicht werd ich ihn im Winter sogar ausfrieren lassen.. mal sehn was alles an Grünzeug anfällt)


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (9. April 2003)

Ja Franz aber Karpfen vertragen nunmal sehr viel mehr Wärme und somit weniger Sauerstoff als Forellen.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2003)

@der Fischer 
ja ist klar deswegen kommen auch Forellen rein


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2003)

hi
hab heute mal ein aktuelles Foto geschossen: im Hintergrund ist auch der Bach zu sehen aus dem das Wasser kommt!


----------



## RavenHawk (10. April 2003)

Nicht schlecht, aber is irgendwie anders als das erste Bild...;+ 

Naja is ja uch Latte^^:q :q :q


----------



## fischkos (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hab mir einen kleinen Teich gebaut!*

hi leute ich habe vor ein teich zu bauen und forellen zu züchten was muss ich alles beachten kann mir jemand n paar tipps geben . ich beziehe das wasser aus einer bergquelle und wollte drei teiche bauen wo ich das wasser direckt  über filter durch alle drei teiche durchlaufen lasse und vor allem wo bekomme ich mutter fische her . 
ich bin noch anfönger und habe fast keine ahnung davon


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hab mir einen kleinen Teich gebaut!*

@fischkos,Zunächst mal,willkommen im AB!
Zu deinem Teichprojekt solltest du ein neues Thema,sprich Thread aufmachen und dies nicht hier irgendwo,in ein schon bestehendes Thema reinposten.Dies ist im übrigen auch unhöflich dem TS gegenüber,aber als Neuling,wird dir dies Franz sicher verzeihen!Dann wirst du auch sicher Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen.
Im richtigen Bereich des Forums,für dieses Thema,bist du jedenfalls schon mal gelandet!
Wie sieht das mit den erforderlichen Genehmigungen aus?Ich weiß,dass Teichneubauten
in vielen Regionen fast nicht mehr bewilligt werden!

Taxidermist


----------

